# Why does my bay roan have "spots"?



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi just wondering why so many roans ive seen including my own, have "spots" not real, appaloosa, ar pinto spots, but the tortoishell type spots. The first pic is of him as a 2 yr. old, he had no "spots"


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

They're called corn marks. They are often caused by scars - instead of going white, they go back to the horse's base colour without roan. Lots of roans have them.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Redirect Notice


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I love that first picture! Their coats look like marbles  soo pretty. And your boy is very pretty now too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

love cornmarks on a roan. I think it makes them look neat...lol.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You're making me jealous o.o I LOVE roanies with corn marks. <3


----------

